# Where is the One X?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone know of a comparable phone that htc will bring to the verizon market? I really want a one X!


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

A 4G Incredible is the current rumor.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

poontab said:


> A 4G Incredible is the current rumor.


If it has sense 4.0 on it, i will be picking it up. Cant wait for my march 30th upgrade


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

poontab said:


> A 4G Incredible is the current rumor.


And here is some leaked photos:
http://www.phonearena.com/news/Mystery-HTC-Ice-Cream-Sandwich-phone-surfaces_id26776


----------



## Un_Named_Source (Mar 17, 2012)

Information coming soon. That's all I'll say about that.......


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks for this info. Is there any rumored release dates for either device? Looks like two different devices the white the one s and the other looks like the one x.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Un_Named_Source said:


> Information coming soon. That's all I'll say about that.......


source? lol leaks and crap really dont mean anything to me


----------



## andrewp3481 (Sep 12, 2011)

The Rezound not good enough for you? Very similar specs.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

andrewp3481 said:


> The Rezound not good enough for you? Very similar specs.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


yea but honestly at this point I might as well wait for the " newer" device. Comes with ics nfc so its worth the wait IMO. For my wife not me so I can wait. I'm gnex for life.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

andrewp3481 said:


> The Rezound not good enough for you? Very similar specs.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


Not going to renew my contract with a device that is not pre loaded with ICS

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## darkamor (Mar 20, 2012)

I <3 my HTC DROID INCREDIBLE (been milking it for all it's worth) ....

Verizon Wireless isn't updating Ice Cream Sandwich software for anything that isn't a 4G lte device (which means the HTC THUNDERBOLT is getting my attention as the price drops) ....

My contract isn't up 'til November 2012 ... if there is an HTC ONE variant coming to Verizon Wireless (even a 4G lte HTC INCREDIBLE) with Ice Cream Sandwich already installed ? I would be interested ....


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks like it will be the Incredible 4G. It leaked via the Droid Does website but was pulled quickly. Seems like a decent device if you want a Sense 4.0 phone.


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

The dinc4g looks an awful lot like the rezound tho

I got to play with a one x today and I fell in love not just the ui and specs but the phone itself is beautiful lol ... Wish Verizon carried it =/

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

Am currently testing one out on ATT while still being on Verizon. Might jump ship, this is an amazing device in every category.

Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


----------



## xaalfx (Oct 18, 2011)

aBrixx said:


> Am currently testing one out on ATT while still being on Verizon. Might jump ship, this is an amazing device in every category.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using RootzWiki


I would do the same if I didn't have unlimited data on Verizon lol

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MightyZeus (Mar 27, 2012)

andrewp3481 said:


> The Rezound not good enough for you? Very similar specs.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using RootzWiki


The difference between the Rezound and it's S3 processor and the HTC One X and it's more powerful S4 processor is big. Just because they have the same clock speed does not make them the same or almost the same.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

xaalfx said:


> I would do the same if I didn't have unlimited data on Verizon lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I have unlimited data as well but barely get service at home with Verizon while I get 4G with ATT. Verizon speeds are faster in the city tho. Blah decisions. Also I'll pay more monthly for ATT.


----------



## simollie (Oct 19, 2011)

xaalfx said:


> I would do the same if I didn't have unlimited data on Verizon lol
> 
> Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2


I was thinking the same but now that we are losing unlimited data, I'm open to all kinds of options.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

